
Is Y Combinator still accepting applications? - lifebook
Just noticed Ycombinator is still accepting applications, Wondering if anyone knows when is the last day.<p>I am thinking of applying for summer 2011 but my cofounder wont be available to go through the application until monday (May 23rd).<p>Does anyone know, if Ycombinator will even look at our application if we apply by then.<p>Please advice.
======
Harj
I'm still looking at late applications now so you can still apply, though I'll
likely stop by end of day tomorrow. The review of late applications is
stricter than during regular application time so the odds of getting an
interview are much lower.

~~~
yestot
Harj,

We know you might have stopped looking at new applications but trying to see
if we still have a chance as there is 1 more week for the program to start.

The concept we are working on is www.yestot.com

Appreciate your time.

~~~
donnacrawford
I think I read that there will be a post on Hacker News when the list has been
finalised; so I'm still on the edge of my seat this week hoping for one of
those golden tickets :)

------
hansy
Pretty sure Summer 2011 is already locked

You'll have to apply during their Winter session

